
Hello, Rust – Go vs. Rust: Concurrency and Race Conditions - omn1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5xYBrxVSiE
======
omn1
One could also write the Go version using channels [1] and the Rust version in
a more functional way [2], but overall the code is quite straightforward in
both languages.

Only thing I don't like about the Rust version is, that the error message is
still a bit cryptic:

``` Cannot borrow data mutably in a captured outer variable in an `Fn`
closure. ```

But the important part is that Rust prevents a data race at compile time,
which is nice.

[1]: [https://github.com/hello-rust/show/pull/46](https://github.com/hello-
rust/show/pull/46) [2]: [https://github.com/hello-
rust/show/pull/45](https://github.com/hello-rust/show/pull/45)

